# ILR SET(M) Questions to Clarify



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, 

I am filling out a SET(M) ILR application. There were some questions I was unsure of below. For context, I am an American who entered the UK on an unmarried partner visa in 2014, renewed on an FLR(M) in 2016 and now completing ILR as a spouse. 

*Q1. Do you have any family / Friends in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?*
I listed immediate family and friends only because listing extended family would not fit. I said that I maintain contact through skype, email and yearly visits. I will have been in the UK 4 years, 11 months when I submit this application – Should I include UK family also? (I.e mother/father in law through marriage)

*Q2. Are you part of any social groups or do you have other cultural ties in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?*
I have seen mixed responses for this. Does this include family ties? I could answer “Yes - as I have family ties to the UK as that is where I was raised and where my immediate family live” or "No, I have no cultural ties or social groups because I have lived in the UK the last 5 years. My only ties to the US are family ties and friends I maintain contact with as above.’

*Q3. Have you been out of the UK since you started living here? *
From what I understand, I list every single trip out of the UK for the last 2 years? I.e every holiday (most recent first) to show I have not been out of the UK for more than 180 days in a given year?

Spouse/Partner Details: 
*Q4. When did you and your partner begin living together?*
Is this when we started living together in England (2014) or when we started living together for the first time ever (2011)? We lived together in the U.S from August 2011. When my partner moved back to England in 2014 to start work, there was a short period of a couple of months when we did not live together and I was still in the U.S because I was awaiting news on my first unmarried partner visa. 

*Q5. Could you and your partner live together outside the UK if necessary?*
I answered No and said “My wife has a permanent job in the U.K. and does not have an American passport/visa to work in the U.S. Here, we have the economic stability to buy our first home shortly (something that will not be possible for us in the U.S.). We have spent the last 5 years making the UK our home and it is our intention to live here permanently.”
Is this enough to justify ‘NO’? 


*Q6. Do you or any of your dependants have any business interests outside the UK?*
I was planning to answer ‘Yes’ to this question because I am writing a script for a TV pilot for an American network (which I have been paid for). There is no requirement for me to be in America for this as I am writing this from England but it for an American company. Will this be an issue?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Please understand that these questions are all subjective. Answer as best you can, as concisely as you can. Don't spend paragraphs explaining. There is really no 'wrong' answer. You don't need to list every single member of your extended family, just close friends/immediate relatives.



> Should I include UK family also? (I.e mother/father in law through marriage)


No, it's not referring to family in the UK.



> From what I understand, I list every single trip out of the UK for the last 2 years?


Yup



> Is this enough to justify ‘NO’?


Not really. People who legitimately say 'no' are those who are from war-torn countries or who have serious ongoing health issues they can't get care for in their home country.

The "cultural ties" and "business interests" questions, we can't answer for you. Put what is relevant. Again, no wrong answer.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Just so you know, I answered yes to the at question they ask could you live elsewhere. I basically said the United States, my husband is British, has no American passport or Visa so I don't think it matters yes or no quite honestly. I'm the American one in this relationship. Doesn't really matter either way..

As to your source of income from that American TV Series unless you need it to prove the financial limit cap, its none of there business quite honestly I wouldn't disclose it personally its none of there business. Just like when the real estate agents asked me if I owned a house in the US when my husband bought a house here in his name only. I'm like why is that any of your business.

I also answered the cultural one no basically because most of my current interests were cultivated here.


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

LMH71 said:


> Just so you know, I answered yes to the at question they ask could you live elsewhere.


If I answer Yes, it does not ask for an explaination but I could explain further in the latter question asking for other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK. 

Re TV script, it's not needed for financials so inclined to not mention it and its only early stages 



LMH71 said:


> I also answered the cultural one no basically because most of my current interests were cultivated here.


Thanks. I have amended to No also. I don't really think there is a wrong answer.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

pixelpenguin said:


> If I answer Yes, it does not ask for an explaination but I could explain further in the latter question asking for other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK.
> 
> Re TV script, it's not needed for financials so inclined to not mention it and its only early stages
> 
> ...


Yeah just leave it no then, 

As to TV show I wouldn't bother to incline it, it not a business venture its a ''job'' so you don't have to disclose it basically 


P.S. Buying a house here is a very LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGG process, be prepared for incompetent solicitors who can't get there heads out of there rear ends as far as getting the paperwork progressed in a reasonable manner. As an American you will expect something akin to buying a house in the state, its the total opposite over here its a nightmare. I was unprepared for the exact experience we came up against when we just completed the purchase of our house before Christmas. It was a chain of 3 people and they still couldn't get it done in a timely manner. However enjoy purchasing your new home and enjoy the experience of it, try not to stress out to much over it all. Best thing is, its easier to get a visa to live here than buy a house hahha, that's no joke either.


----------

